# Trainers for leg day?



## GainTrain9 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey all, I'm looking for recommendations of trainers/shoes that are good for using when training legs? The trainers I have just now are pretty spongy and you can't really feel your feet spread as much when training legs, particularly when squatting or leg pressing. I'm looking for something with a flatter sole so that I can feel the ground a bit more and be able to get a better contraction when lifting. Any recommendations?

Ps I've seen the 'toe shoes' which are basically like rubber soles with separate sections for your toes but I personally think they look a bit stupid...


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Chuck tailors


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Id like to know aswell. Ill check out chuck trainers butonly want cheap ones


----------



## scottyweights (May 28, 2014)

new balance mr00 v2


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Chuck Taylors or Vibrams.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

armor king said:


> Id like to know aswell. Ill check out chuck trainers butonly want cheap ones


EBay mate.

Easily get a pair of high tops for £12 including delivery.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

i use a pair of umbro indoor soccer shoes that i got from sports direct for £15, good durable, comfy shoes with a nice flat solid sole


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

I got a pair of these 4 years ago, i've used them at every gym session since. the sole is thinner than it looks in the pics, flat sole can tie up around the ankle for support if needed too.

View attachment 161106


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Chucks for me every time.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

You can get proper squat shoes think they look pretty dear and gay

I just take shoes off when squat etc


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Adidas Powerlift 2.0


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2014)

Power perfects for all things squat.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

You can get some specific bodybuilding type trainers. The sole has virtually no Flex.

For me, the only issue I have if when I Deadlift over 100kg. I actually just take my trainers off and do the lift in my socks.

Sounds a bit cheap, but **** it. It works a treat, and to be honest nobody can say anything because there are very few people Deadlifting in this gym, so for all they know this could be the proper method!!


----------

